# Brown Mascara?



## cuteblondie_57 (Aug 3, 2006)

ok so I recently bought some brown mascara, I thought it would look more natural than black mascara with my blonde hair and light skin, and it would contrast the blue I have in my eyes. But when I put it on, it didn't look any different....because I have pretty dark eyelashes I guess. Is there anything I can do to make my eyelashes look more brown with the mascara? any advice would be appriciated, thanx!!


----------



## Brownshugaz (Aug 3, 2006)

hmm i don't know. i normally use a brown-black mascara anyway, but there's a noticable difference from when i use an all black mascara


----------



## bluebird26 (Aug 3, 2006)

I used to buy brown mascara cos I read somewhere that a brown mascara makes your eyes pop, lol.

I use black mascara now


----------



## RedKisses (Aug 3, 2006)

Hmmm I suppose you could try a lighter brown mascara...or use a white mascara base coat first?


----------



## cuteblondie_57 (Aug 4, 2006)

thanx for the advice! yeah the brown is pretty light, i mean it's a solid brown...do you know where I could get a white basecoat? that sounds like it could help a lot


----------



## back2u (Aug 4, 2006)

For blue eyes and people with really fiar skin i tend to use black.


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 4, 2006)

i'd guess a primer, like smashbox's or mac's.

hope it works! let us know


----------



## Zoey (Aug 4, 2006)

I only use brown or black/brown mascaras,it is not much different from black one,but it does look softer,it makes eyes pop just like the black one,but without that rough black color.


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 4, 2006)

Believe it or not, it might be making more of an impact than you think. I can tell the difference on my lashes between brown, black, and a brown-black mascara.


----------



## back2u (Aug 4, 2006)

You know, I jus curl my lashes and I'm ready to go. I once put black zoom lazh MAC mascara on.. and it was so clumpy.. it made my natural lash's look like crap.


----------



## CMillerBeauty (Aug 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *cuteblondie_57* thanx for the advice! yeah the brown is pretty light, i mean it's a solid brown...do you know where I could get a white basecoat? that sounds like it could help a lot _You would really like "CILS BOOSTER or CILS BOOSTER XL" from Lancome. It's coats the lashes completely and that would bring the color out of your mascara better. Good luck!__ _

_ _

_ *..:SE:..*_


----------



## Maja (Aug 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *SmokyEyez* _You would really like "CILS BOOSTER or CILS BOOSTER XL" from Lancome. It's coats the lashes completely and that would bring the color out of your mascara better. Good luck!__ _

_ _

_ *..:SE:..*_



Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Princess6828 (Aug 4, 2006)

I just bought brown mascara last night. I have blonde hair, light blue eyes. I also thought it might be more natural looking. Yeah...can't really tell a difference between that and black. I also have dark eyelashes - except for the very tips, which are sorta blondish brown. They're also long - which makes it look shadowy under my eyes - especially when I mascara my bottom lashes. Does this happen to anyone else?


----------



## cuteblondie_57 (Aug 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* Believe it or not, it might be making more of an impact than you think. I can tell the difference on my lashes between brown, black, and a brown-black mascara. very true, i'll admit, sometimes i have a hard time distinguishing tiny differences between colors, like if I see an ant, a lot of times I'll ask someone else if it's red or black cause i can't always tell unless it's a solid color....kind of random....maybe I should ask someone else if they can tell the difference between the mascaras? idk I was just kinda hoping it would make a really big difference because i could REALLY tell it was brown on the wand
also, thanx for all the suggestions!! I only have one problem...no money right now



so I'll have to wait to get a primer...


----------



## Teresamachado (Aug 4, 2006)

I use a burgundy color on my lashes. I have brown eyes and the color helps my eyes pop out really well. It might sound odd because you have blue eyes but I think you should try it! You never know


----------



## cuteblondie_57 (Aug 4, 2006)

ooooh burgundy....that does sound cool....where could i get it?


----------



## Teresamachado (Aug 4, 2006)

http://shop.avon.com/avonshop/defaul..._page=dept.asp

They work fine for me!


----------



## Kimberleylotr (Aug 4, 2006)

you maybe a natural brown colour or a light one if you wont sum colour. otherwise go for a clear mascara


----------



## MACGoddess (Aug 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *back2u* You know, I jus curl my lashes and I'm ready to go. I once put black zoom lazh MAC mascara on.. and it was so clumpy.. it made my natural lash's look like crap. Zoom Mascara is a VERY dramatic mascara, if you are not expecting it to be dramatic, then it will clump bc it is different than most mascaras. I advise people with Zoom lash to wipe the wand a little at first until you get used to the formula and texture.
I would actually have recommended Mascara X for you, I think you'd like that MUCH better, it is a more natural look, especially if you usually just curl your lashes and leave them bare! Too, since it is less drama, it is a million times less likely to clump.

The difference between Brown mascara, Brown-Black, and Black (and even colored mascara) is usually very subtle. If someone is very fair with light lashes, they will NOT get Black or even Brown-Black mascara from me, it looks too fake and intense, Brown mascara looks less harsh and more fitting with their face and coloring.


----------



## Teresamachado (Aug 4, 2006)

I'm not sure how you guys feel about this but if my mascara is somewhat clumpy, I just put a couple of drops of water and I also clean the brush every now and then.


----------



## SierraWren (Aug 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *SmokyEyez* _You would really like "CILS BOOSTER or CILS BOOSTER XL" from Lancome. It's coats the lashes completely and that would bring the color out of your mascara better. Good luck!_

_*..:SE:..*_

Great idea! I love "Cils Booster XL!"


----------



## MACGoddess (Aug 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Teresamachado* I'm not sure how you guys feel about this but if my mascara is somewhat clumpy, I just put a couple of drops of water and I also clean the brush every now and then. ACK! Don't ever put water in your mascara, it will cause bacteria from your eyes in the tube to grow even faster! Only wipe the wand of the mascara, never ever add water to it...


----------



## Teresamachado (Aug 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *MACGoddess* ACK! Don't ever put water in your mascara, it will cause bacteria from your eyes in the tube to grow even faster! Only wipe the wand of the mascara, never ever add water to it... 
Yeah I heard about this too but is not like I use the same one for like a year or so... I make sure of getting one at least once a month.... But I digg it though totally agree! I'm learning I'm learning.... Thanks


----------



## mascarafreak (Apr 15, 2011)

YES!  I hate that - i am in my 40s and surely don't need any more darkness under my eyes!  so sometimes i don't put mascara on the bottom, but that looks unbalanced.  so ya know what i do?  i take a 10x magnifying mirror and a little pair of scissors........works like a charm.  they always grow back out long, so every couple months or so I give them a little trim.


----------



## mascarafreak (Apr 15, 2011)

Dr Hauschka makes an Aubergine volume mascara.  $30.  Find it at better natural health food stores.  Whole Foods, maybe.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 15, 2011)

You could always curl your lashes first then apply a setting powder OR use a brown matte eyeshadow on the lashed then apply the brown mascara. That or get a darker brown.


----------



## TMarie (Apr 15, 2011)

Brown should be a great contrast for your blue eyes.   My eyes are black and I have teeny tiny lashes so I pick the blackest black I can find.  If you have a deeper brown liner try lining the upper lash line/water line.  That might also help make your eyes pop, along with curling your lashes as suggested.


----------



## SassyAuburn (Apr 15, 2011)

Back in my days of retain glamour sales and makeovers, I heard that wearing brown mascara made you look 10 years younger.  Of course, to say that helped me sell a ton of it.

But for me personally?  When I was 16, I read in a modeling book that girls should always wear black, black more black and only black. I guess I've taken that course, even "many" years later. I have auburn red hair so I don't know if really makes a difference or not.  I think it is even more important to make sure your lashes are not clumpy, separated and not flaking moreso than having the right color.

I know for a fact one company (drug store brand) came out with a kind that has almost a sparkly frosty effect to it. In different shades too. I'm guessing Covergirl but I might be wrong. You may want to look into that.


----------



## lorega (Oct 4, 2012)

If you are going for a natural look, go with the brown black. if you are going to an evening look go with the black.


----------



## studiomakeup (Oct 10, 2012)

Use an egg plant color it will make the eyes pop with out the higher contrast of the black and the you avoid that washed out look.


----------



## mimosette (Oct 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *studiomakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Use an egg plant color it will make the eyes pop with out the higher contrast of the black and the you avoid that washed out look.


I'd love an eggplant mascara . Where would I find one ?

I have brown eyes, and get the most compliments when I dot a tiny bit of green mascara over the tips of my lashes after using whatever my current black is. People don't notice that I have on green mascara, but I get asked "What did you do different with your makeup today ? It looks really good!"

The green is a cheap Covergirl I picked up at Walmart.It's sort of olive-toned. I'll buy a better brand when it runs out/gets old. 

I'm 46, and I don't like wearing jet black mascara anymore. (or jet black eye liner, for that matter)


----------



## DonnaJ (Oct 20, 2012)

I agree with the ones who say it probably makes more of an impact than you know. Black in the daytime can be too harsh and dramatic. Maybe try an experiment and use your brown mascara on one eye and black on the other, then check to see if there is a difference. You could even try wearing it like that for a day and see if you get comments about it.

I wear black all the time but it's because my eyes, hair, lashes, and brows are so dark brown they might as well be black. But for someone with light eyes and hair, I think a true black would be harsh and probably should be saved for nights out.


----------



## studiomakeup (Oct 20, 2012)

Hey just because it doesn't cost a lot doesn't mean it's not a great product. Maybelline has been a staple of mine for as Long as I have been a makeup artist, I have tried many other brands and always end up back with maybelline.

The green on you wit your coloring would look amazing for a bit of a change you could also try an egg plant color.

When I do blonds (natural) I never use black, it's way too harsh.

I tell all my students " blonds eat cheek color and brunettes eat eye makeup.


----------



## mellee (Oct 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MACGoddess* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Originally Posted by *Teresamachado*
> I'm not sure how you guys feel about this but if my mascara is somewhat clumpy, I just put a couple of drops of water and I also clean the brush every now and then.
> ACK! Don't ever put water in your mascara, it will cause bacteria from your eyes in the tube to grow even faster! Only wipe the wand of the mascara, never ever add water to it...


K - question along these lines.  I have a mascara with a brush I LOVE, and I can't find the mascara again - think it may be discontinued.  =(  Is there any reason in the world when this tube is done I can't clean the brush with eye makeup remover, run some alcohol over it to steralize, and then use it in my next mascara?  Or would that be a big ACK! too?


----------



## studiomakeup (Oct 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mellee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> K - question along these lines.  I have a mascara with a brush I LOVE, and I can't find the mascara again - think it may be discontinued.  =(  Is there any reason in the world when this tube is done I can't clean the brush with eye makeup remover, run some alcohol over it to steralize, and then use it in my next mascara?  Or would that be a big ACK! too?


 There is nothing wrong with cleaning the mascara wand, try using Dawn dish washing liquid it cuts the mascara much faster.


----------

